# Painting split shots.



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a idea. Casting in the shallows for walleye this coming spring i like to use a chartreuse jighead and i’ll either attach a twisty tail, a chub or a minnow. 

Now when i get on em i like to change color. So i tend to rebait every few casts to keep em interested. Taking off the jig, putting a new one on and rebaiting takes time. 

I had a idea what if i just use a regular hook no jig head and just painted the split shot and attach it to the line above the hook. Then all i have to do is change the split shot for a color change.

Anyone paint split shots? Is there certain paints for split shots? Any primer?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Id use powder paint its amazing stuff


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

it may work it may not , its going to change your presentation. for walleye i dont see much difference in jig color. 99% of the time i throw 1 color. fresh bait is key


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've tried painting split shots before. The problem is that when you go to crimp them, the paint tends to chip off.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

May be dont crimp them with metal on metal


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It's not the pliers that cause the flaking. When you crimp a split shot shut, the lead stretches. It's on the back side of the spilt shot where the flaking occurs. I'm not telling you not to do it, I'm just offering up my experience with the idea.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

new idea - split shot stretch paint that acts like a plastic cap over the split shot. Lol

I definately dont want the paint to crack from stretching the lead. I’ll have to think of something else.

I could just saw off the hook/pointy stone piece of the jighead and use the jighead and a separate hook. Then i could just swap jig head on a swivel and never have to change bait when i want to change color.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

eyehunter8063 said:


> it may work it may not , its going to change your presentation. for walleye i dont see much difference in jig color. 99% of the time i throw 1 color. fresh bait is key


There’s been nights i switched from a silver jighead to a chartreuse and just slammed. Some nights they want certain colors. Other nights they didnt want chartreuse. I think the jig head color can make a big difference.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Why not just use a snap on end of line?? Change as many times as you please without retying anything.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah i use a swivel. I was just trying to cut a step or two. Dunno if it would make a difference. I do get annoyed at time spent out of the water. Just trying to get rid of some of the irritation.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

You could maybe make a "jig rig" type set up with painted bell sinkers. Then it's easy to switch out colored weights by opening and closing the snap. Use a cross lock snap instead of those split rings and it's really quick to change up weights.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just use a small snap and change the jig. I promise those walleye don't know its a snap


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> just use a small snap and change the jig. I promise those walleye don't know its a snap


C'mon that's too ez.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> new idea - split shot stretch paint that acts like a plastic cap over the split shot. Lol
> 
> I definately dont want the paint to crack from stretching the lead. I’ll have to think of something else.
> 
> I could just saw off the hook/pointy stone piece of the jighead and use the jighead and a separate hook. Then i could just swap jig head on a swivel and never have to change bait when i want to change color.


I think "Lindy" Tackle(or somebody?) already has interchangeable jig heads. Pretty sure I saw them at Dick's SG for one place! Thinking this was for "different weights" but anyone could change those colors very easily with finger nail polish-which if you've never tried/looked at them, has some really "wild" and vibrant colors. I use these a lot for bright, tough/hard finishes! Use them on jigs, harness blades, just abt anything tackle related. Check out Five Below stores for inspiration, low price!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...c.1.64.psy-ab..0.3.448...0i67k1.0.EeYWXU9AIIw


Cheburashka....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Why not just use a snap on end of line?? Change as many times as you please without retying anything.


This is exactly what I do. I have a couple boxes with Different size jigs and soft plastics prerigged at my feet ready to go.


----------

